# Gen 2 typical boost pressure



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try using the torque app. The number goes higher. But doesn't stay very long. 

Torque has more to offer also. And it's free. 

I don't really see any other apps really being worthwhile. But that's just me. 

Boost also depends on altitude. Those at sea level will see higher numbers then us in the mountains. Atmospheric pressure is 2.5 lbs higher then my altitude.


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Can you change the PID's/settings you are using in Ultragauge? I use Torque app and had similar reading when I first got my 2nd gen cruze and tried it out. Somewhere on here, someone had posted a link to a setup guide about how to configure the app correctly for the 2nd gen cruze's. After changing the setting to correct PID I read around ~10PSI consistently. I am at work on break, but will search around later and update if I can find it again.


EDIT: Found the link....http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-...5-3lbs-boost-about-1second-2.html#post3013970


----------

